# Postnatal rapid breathing



## JohnnyCatinblack (Jun 7, 2010)

My cat had four kittens 3 days ago and they all appear to be doing fine but I am concerned about the mother. Her breathing seems to be quite fast and occassionally she is opening her mouth almost like trying to cool herself down. The house is currently 24 degrees celcius and her ears feel quite warm. Is she overheating? Apart from this breathing fast she is eating and drinking ok is alert and is looking after her babies really well. She is using the cat litter tray and there is normal faeces and urine and only the occasion blood spotting from where she gave birth. Perhaps I'm just being over cautious but I'm worried it might be milk fever. Its her first litter and I'd rather be safe than sorry with my cat and her kittens. Any advice would be gratefully received, thank you.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you using a heat pad or hot water bottle? It could be that she's feeling too warm and possibly a little stressed. Try wiping her ears with a cool damp cloth and try keeping noise / visitors / lighting to a minimum for now. Are you sure she has finished labour? Did she pass all the placentas?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's just hot!

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep probably just hot. My girl was like that when it was really hot the other week. We had a fan on to take the edge off the heat (obviously not pointed directly at the nest box). Then we got a quite damp cool flannel and stroked her with it. Cooled her down nicely.

If you are still worried after trying to cool her a little call your vet for advice. At the end of the day they will know best.

Good luck xxx


----------



## JohnnyCatinblack (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the advice. I saw her eat four placentas. She had a fifth kitten that was dead, we only found it in the morning after we thought she had finished giving birth. There was no placenta so presumed she'd eaten it as she had all previous ones. No heat pads etc and she is her usual calm self so I didn't think she was stressed but I'll try and keep things calmer in the house and wipe her down with a damp flannel.
THANK YOU again everyone


----------

